# sam2 stream



## horschti50 (10. Dezember 2010)

hallo, hab mal ne frage. sende über sam2 broadcast. jedesmal wenn ich encoder starte läuft der auch für ca. 10sek. danach gibt er mir jedesmal errormeldung.
weß jemand rat?

horschti


----------

